

GCC Function Multiversioning - mjn
http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/FunctionMultiVersioning

======
brassybadger
The really nice thing about this is that the dispatching to the optimized
version is done at runtime, via GCC adding the necessary stubs at compile
time. No extra dispatching/CPU detection logic in the application is needed to
take advantage of advanced CPU features. Very cool.

